# Hippo H120 Irons



## Doublegee (Mar 11, 2022)

I thought Hippo golf had long since been 'gone'.
Imagine my surprise to see their new Website.
I wanted to try an Iron that was Softer than senior flex but not a lightweight graphite. I rang and spoke to their Tech guy. They built me a 7 iron steel FST 115 shaft in senior /ladies flex.
The club turns up and its SENSATIONAL! Great quality that, at address could be a TM M6 iron or a Titleist GI offering.
Off to simulator and this club is everything I wanted.
Here's where it gets exciting, full set of custom built clubs, 5-SW Inc delivery is £174!!!

What, I hear you say, they must be cheap crap knock offs... But they're most definitely not.
Built and delivered in 5 days.

👍 Big thumbs up to Hippo for some sensible prices and unbelievable service in this crazy world.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2022)

The blades look quite decent


----------



## Crow (Mar 12, 2022)

Quality shafts too.
3 to PW in the blades, just a little disappointed that they're not showing any specs for the lofts etc, but they can't be ridiculously strong if a 3 iron is included....?


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 12, 2022)

Fair do's to the Hippo brand. It comes back more times than Lazarus.


----------



## Doublegee (Mar 12, 2022)

The website certainly needs an overhaul. 

The irons I bought, the 7 iron is the same as TM M6 28.5 degrees. 

The blades do look fantastic. 
I actually bought the 50 deg wedge from the 'Radar' forged range to act as a gap wedge, and like the other clubs it's superb. Lovely soft feeling. 

I'm not 100% sure, but I think the 7 iron in the blades is 32 degrees.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 12, 2022)

Doublegee said:



			I thought Hippo golf had long since been 'gone'.
Imagine my surprise to see their new Website.
I wanted to try an Iron that was Softer than senior flex but not a lightweight graphite. I rang and spoke to their Tech guy. They built me a 7 iron steel FST 115 shaft in senior /ladies flex.
The club turns up and its SENSATIONAL! Great quality that, at address could be a TM M6 iron or a Titleist GI offering.
Off to simulator and this club is everything I wanted.
Here's where it gets exciting, full set of custom built clubs, 5-SW Inc delivery is £174!!!

What, I hear you say, they must be cheap crap knock offs... But they're most definitely not.
Built and delivered in 5 days.

👍 Big thumbs up to Hippo for some sensible prices and unbelievable service in this crazy world.
		
Click to expand...

I wish you well in your resurrected venture!

The Hippo Driver I acquired in the late 90s was certainly fun to use.


----------



## putterman60 (Mar 20, 2022)

To start up again i got some Hippo `Peter Aliss Advanced irons` and then i saw these new Hippo irons £139.99 (no i didn`t) , years and years ago i had a nice hippo putter


----------

